# Great Source for Antiquarian Cook Books



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

If anybody is interested, their is an EXCELLENT company based out of Portland, Oregon that sells only used food/cook books. Most of antiquity, but some newer publications can be found, as well. The catalog that they generate is fantastic. Each book has commentary and the owner always gives a page or two of insightful cooking/food related anecdotes. They can be reached at [email protected] to request a catalog.
And, no, I am not on commission or affiliated with Food Words... other than being a long time customer and fan.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

[No message]


----------

